# Mounce's Dictionary in Logos 4



## fredtgreco (Apr 6, 2010)

I just downloaded Mounce's Expository Dictionary in Logos. Don't absolutely need it, but I could not resist.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2010)

Is it free? It allows you to download the file from here: Mounce's Complete Expository Dictionary of Old and New Testament Words


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 6, 2010)

No, not free. Not even for an author


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh...now I see. Very cool.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Apr 6, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Oh...now I see. Very cool.


I didn't get it either. Just figured it was another Logos book Fred just had to have. Went back to check and saw Frederico's name.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 7, 2010)

I got most of the Pradis books of Zondervan that Logos just released. Yes, cool.


----------



## tommyb (Apr 7, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> I just downloaded Mounce's Expository Dictionary in Logos. Don't absolutely need it, but I could not resist.



How does Mounce compare with Zodiates "Complete Word Study Dictionary"?


----------

